# Bildbenutzung



## tauron1 (1. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
darf ich ein Bild aus dem Internet zum nachzeichnen verwenden? (reine Nachzeichnung mit Freehand, das Bild taucht nicht darin auf)
Ist für meine Webseite.
MFG


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (11. Februar 2010)

Hallo tauron1,

das kommt ganz auf das Motiv an. Je nachdem, ob es Schöpfungshöhe besitzt, würde ich davon
abraten, es zumindest auf einer öffentlich einsehbaren Webseite zu publizieren.

Zur konkreteren Auskunft kannst du ja das nachzuzeichnende Bild hier im Thread verlinken.

Viele Grüße,
Markus


----------



## tauron1 (2. März 2010)

Hallo, 
danke für deine Antwort...

hier:    http://3.bp.blogspot.com/__AeQz1QN-rw/SCHkH1hAonI/AAAAAAAAA0Q/Ys6P5bkzRH4/s400/Zeus3.jpg
MFG


----------

